# 2016 andersen windows reduced thickness 2.2mm low e glass vs. 3.1mm.......



## dizwiz21 (Nov 26, 2016)

***update***

hello and greetings. this is my first post.

i have a major renovation going on and i am converting a late 70s split level into an english tudor home.

we selected andersen windows because they had casements designed for english tudor (brown metal trim, stainable insides, removable 'diamond' grille inserts )

the bigger sizes are still 3.1mm, but everything else is 2.2mm glass and it feels FLIMSY.

so basically, the old windows that were thrown away were better in glass quality (thickness) then what was put in.

the windows are roughed in and have not been sealed. 

i have asked my builder to get the andersen rep on to my site and lets have a meeting ASAP.  my builder is a custom high end builder who is willing to spend lots of attention to the desires of their customer (up to a point) 

i am very angry becAuse i was very clear in my window goals when i spoke to the builders salesman and the andersen rep.

i had originally told them i wanted impact resistant glass for the first floor just for the security point of it. as costs of the project skyrocketed, i chose to not go with the impact windows and was assured that these windows would be good enough. 

ok, back to my discussion with the andersen rep and my builder rep. i told them both:
1. i wanted thicker to better block sounds (a truck with no muffler or a neighbor 1/2 mile away shooting his high powered rifle)
2. better resist bird strikes (constantly an issue at this house).
3. hail
4. high winds
5. just feel sturdier and higher quality, without deflecting, while cleaning.

i am going to remind them that andersen windows has a 'if you ar not satisfied ' policy. 

i am 'hoping' they can remove the units and reglaze them with the impact resistant glass (at extra expense to me) that i originally wanted for at leastfor the first floor. also, there is a large front-facing master suite second floor window that i am hoping they will re-glaze in the 3.1mm thick glass vs this flimsy 2.2mm. (the reason why that window is of concern is if im trying to take a nap while my neighbor down the street is shooting his rifle)

i have heard horror stories of new, shoddier constructed dual pane windows being 'louder' than old single pane windows with storm windows......

so if they (my builder and their andersen sales rep) are not willing to work with me, does anyone have any ideas for me ?
my goals are security and noise blocking. i already have an alarm (glass acoustic breakage sensors)

can i try the outer window security film? or will that just void my window warranty ?

my purpose of this post is two-fold.
1. to warn that andersen base model 2.2mm glass seems 'thin' in casement style windows.
2. to get advice from you on what to do in my situation, how to deal with my builder and andersen rep (who didnt warn me about their reduction in window glass quality), and what to do if no one is willing to help out. solid quality feel, security and noise reduction ability is my concern


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 27, 2016)

What is specified in writing from your builder about the windows and their efficiency?

What is the "R" value of the window that was installed?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been waiting to see what kinds of replys you where going to get.
I just see no way Anderson is going to come out and "reglaze" those windows, even more surprized if they even offer to replace the whole window after they have been installed.
Reality is it's highly unlikely that little difference in thickness would even be noticed if a guns being fired.
It would be extremely rare for someone breaking in to break a window, they do not want all the noise and having to deal with the broken glass.
Truth is if someone really wants to break in there's little you can do to stop them.
Most often there going to kick a door in.


----------



## dizwiz21 (Dec 13, 2016)

we had a meeting yesterday with andersen rep, the supplyhouse reps my builder uses, and the owner of the building company.

as expectd, andersen reps told me there is nothing wrong with the thin glass and that it goes into million dollar homes.

where i thought the glass had been thinned (cheapened up) recently, the andersen rep says they have had that thin 2.2mm dual pane glass since the 90s.

 the suppyhouse rep and my building company did remember my conversations with them where i wanted quality, sturdy glass options.

i pointed out to them how a tempered bathroom window comes in the thicker thickness. so the thicker glass is available for any size casement. 

they agreed that the larger casement glass seemed flimsy and are going to help me out into getting the  thicker glass that i wanted and asked for. 

i want to note the really big bay window came already with the thicker glass. 

they said i am on my own for thr upstairs smaller size windows - but i am satisfied with the resolution of getting the thicker glass for my first floor casements free of charge.

there are 8 total panes (sashes) of glass that they are re-glazing (or replacing?)

this builder has always been the go-to in this area and i was happy to see they (and their supplyhouse) came thru on this for me.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## dizwiz21 (Dec 14, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Thanks for the follow up.



yeah i especially needed to clarify my comments that andersen thinned up the glass.

yes, the dual pane glass has gotten thinnr over the years, but that change was done 20 years ago (according to them).

if you want the same feel as your old windows, you will want to get the thicker 3.1mm glass option (that is usually required by code for bathrooms, -and- windows less than 18" from the floor or near doors)


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2016)

dizwiz21 said:


> yeah i especially needed to clarify my comments that andersen thinned up the glass.
> 
> yes, the dual pane glass has gotten thinnr over the years, but that change was done 20 years ago (according to them).
> 
> if you want the same feel as your old windows, you will want to get the thicker 3.1mm glass option (that is usually required by code for bathrooms, windows less than 18" from the floor or near doors)



Bathroom windows and low windows are tempered glass and if they are thicker, that would explain why they are heavier than other  windows and have been for the last 20 years from all suppliers.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2016)

I worked in the window business for over 40 years.  ALL glass by ALL manufacturers changed to metric about 1980 because of international trade, not because they were trying to cheapen the product.  The glass went from polished plate to float at approximately the same time.  is probably the least expensive component in a window  The strength was recalculated for the strength required for windload, etc. and the slightly lesser thickness could only be used in smaller windows than the previous slightly thicker glass.  Thickness has NOTHING to do with safety and either tempered, laminated or other safety product must be used at code required locations. Dealers or reps with less than 30 or so years of experience would not be aware of this.  You didn't get cheaper, you hopefully received what the code requires for your localion and elevation.  Every window has a label noting its compliance with what codes.  Again this was an industry change foe international trade and ALL window manufacturers use the same glass


----------

